# heroes of newerth (New DotA)



## MacGyver (Aug 27, 2009)

Around July 2008, a website with a logo saying "Heroes of Newerth" and the S2 Games logo was found by a forum member and posted at the Savage 2: A Tortured Soul forums. Marc "Maliken" DeForest and other staff members have informally declared on the same forums that S2 Games was indeed developing a third title, and confirmed it is not Savage 3, and will only release further details when the project is near completion. However, it has been confirmed that the game, which is currently in an open beta, is heavily based on the Warcraft III scenario Defense of the Ancients, boasting various improvements over the original mod such as better graphics, VoIP support, and others.

On August 22, 2009 the pre-sale of Heroes of Newerth began for members of the beta. Pre-sales of the game includes name reservation, as well as additional beta keys.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FY3-JH_AmE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Munken (Aug 27, 2009)

I've been in the beta for a few weeks now and I love it so far, never played dota though.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 27, 2009)

So it's a copyrighted version of Dota?


----------



## MacGyver (Aug 27, 2009)

Munken said:


> I've been in the beta for a few weeks now and I love it so far, never played dota though.


ye me too, the game really is epic



Wesley said:


> So it's a copyrighted version of Dota?



I don't know


----------



## Draffut (Aug 27, 2009)

Can any DOTA player let us know how it compares?  I've seen a few pretty bad rip-offs to date.


----------



## MacGyver (Aug 27, 2009)

^ i'm a dota player, try it ... i bet you wont be disappointed


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Aug 27, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Can any DOTA player let us know how it compares?  I've seen a few pretty bad rip-offs to date.



Think of it as DotA with much better graphics and fucked up moveset switches. 

Almost everything else is just renamed shit, down to the recipes.


----------



## Munken (Aug 28, 2009)

could Jiraiya beat the Sharigan skills

new trailor


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 30, 2009)

it's exactly like dota except with better graphics and name changes. dota's way better though because it's the original and HoN is just a cheap rip off waiting to get sued by Blizzard.


----------



## Munken (Aug 30, 2009)

Why would they get sued by Blizzard


----------



## swedishpasta (Sep 3, 2009)

Woha! DotA is this popular?


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Sep 4, 2009)

Magmus gets multi kills so fucking easily that it's not funny. Nothing like watching crap players stun + ult with virtually no chance of stopping him.


----------



## Munken (Sep 5, 2009)

Just stun him? It's pretty damn easy to stop him if you just pay attention to what he's doing.

edit:

Link removed

lol


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Sep 5, 2009)

Munken said:


> Just stun him? It's pretty damn easy to stop him if you just pay attention to what he's doing.


 at thinking you're stopping a Portal Key Magmus from blinking into your team and stunning them all.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 5, 2009)

swedishpasta said:


> Woha! DotA is this popular?



Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Avenger Uchiha (Sep 15, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> it's exactly like dota except with better graphics and name changes. dota's way better though because it's the original and HoN is just a cheap rip off waiting to get sued by Blizzard.


Rofl sued by Blizzard, they didn't even create Dota its just a custom map in Warcraft 3.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2009)

That's like blizzar sueing anyone who gains money off tower defense games just because TDs came to popularity in a blizzard game


----------



## /root (Sep 17, 2009)

Shirō Kazami said:


> at thinking you're stopping a Portal Key Magmus from blinking into your team and stunning them all.



don't stand together like a bunch of fuckheads and you'll be fine. seriously if you are playing any aoe hero your team strategy has to be divide and conquer.

can i just point out this game is not worth $30US. until they fix the stupid fucking shitass voting system i'm not forking over a cent. My banlist is already at 50+ from banning people that prolong games. My favourite is "I never quit". 30 minutes of my life i'll never get back because someone was to blind to realise that the game was over 15 minutes in.

PSR is also a waste of time. So is overall KDA. As someone typically used to playing the push hero, while i might get a couple of really cracking games with hero destroyers, i usually focus on bringing towers down all game. A fast early rax is almost impossible to come back from and its frustrating that I can bring down a lane in < 10 minutes and not have HoN credit me for it.


----------



## MacGyver (Sep 18, 2009)

/root said:


> don't stand together like a bunch of fuckheads and you'll be fine. seriously if you are playing any aoe hero your team strategy has to be divide and conquer.
> 
> *can i just point out this game is not worth $30US*. until they fix the stupid fucking shitass voting system i'm not forking over a cent. My banlist is already at 50+ from banning people that prolong games. My favourite is "I never quit". 30 minutes of my life i'll never get back because someone was to blind to realise that the game was over 15 minutes in.
> 
> PSR is also a waste of time. So is overall KDA. As someone typically used to playing the push hero, while i might get a couple of really cracking games with hero destroyers, i usually focus on bringing towers down all game. A fast early rax is almost impossible to come back from and its frustrating that I can bring down a lane in < 10 minutes and not have HoN credit me for it.



for me it is worth the 30bucks!


----------



## Munken (Sep 18, 2009)

It's still a BETA root, I think they'll fix some of the problems before launch.


----------



## dandyman (Sep 18, 2009)

Got some beta invites if you are interested.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 24, 2009)

I haven't been able to receive the gamelist for about a week now. It's hard to go back to DotA after playing this. It looks so nice, I like the customize key buttons, and there are alot of hybrid heroes. Jugg with a counterattack instead of healing ward, Tiny without stun armor. There are alot of stuff that hasn't been balanced for sure though. Madman/Behemoth/Mailken are really fucked up in the wrong hands. Animations and model sizes seem to cause issues alot. Most of the heroes are fatter than Pudge and can cause you to get blocked by almost anything. There are other issues with towers and heroes that I won't get into.

The thing I'm most curious about is what will happen with the updates, do they have people trolling getdota for changelogs?

And ya the PSR is retarded. I tend to never win games unless I play with a full group of friends, and ur PSR just tanks in certain scenarios. Then you get locked out of games because they only want a certain rating. The KA is stupid too. I have 4 times the assist versus Kills and Deaths, but people look at my K soley and boot me. Because apparently support heroes and team play don't exist. I think they should have 2 ratings, a personal and a team rating. 

The voting system is awesome when it works, remake feature etc, but you get a douche and it fucks up the whole system which is why they should put something in where if you keep voting majority rule will take effect. The reconnect feature is epic as well, I have a shitty net atm helps alot. The only other thing I can complain about is the other retarded map they have and the fact that my leave rating is 10% higher than it actually is, which locks me out of certain games.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 9, 2009)

OK, I just tried this game out. Its not bad really, I enjoy it except some heroes are just so imba, like scout. But overall great game


----------



## Munken (Oct 10, 2009)

scout? imba?


----------



## Jotun (Oct 10, 2009)

I watched a Thunderbringer on our team buy an eye early game and just totally deny any progression whatsoever to their Scout. It was kind of fucked up >_>


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Oct 10, 2009)

HAHAHA.
Scout imba? He's a piece of shit. The only things remotely decent on him are Eyes and Disarm, and S2 nerfed Disarm so the nubs who get anally fucked by him repeatedly when they're alone could be satisfied.


----------



## Beelzejow (Nov 3, 2009)

_I've been currently playing HoN for a week now and I love it! I'm totally addicted to it and plan on purchasing it once it's in OB.

Just curious, what are your guys' user names on HoN?  Mine's Grimmjow`_


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Nov 10, 2009)

Fuck you S2 for not releasing a 0.1.5.x client already.

I CANT PATCH FROM 1.4.9


----------



## Fulcata (Nov 11, 2009)

Have any of you tried League of Legends? I hadn't played DotA in years when I got into that beta, and it was way easier to pick up than this has been. Once I got into this one I was like: "oh. oh. fuuck."


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Nov 12, 2009)

i am tottaly lost on this one creep denying and shit tottaly off and  Icefrog gave permission to take dota further than wc 3 can so no sueing


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Nov 15, 2009)

Damn, we need account names so we can actually play together once in a while.


----------



## Munken (Dec 7, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vx7oGZfKUlY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 7, 2009)

lol so after I gave my HoN beta key away in this thread I got totally into League of Legends and now I want to give HoN a serious try.  Any chance anyone could toss me a beta key now? ;3


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 7, 2009)

So I just found out where all the dota players were since they weren't playing LoL.  They are all on HoN and have brought with them their terrible terrible in game attitudes.  Horrible first impression of the game.  I can't ever tell what the hell is going on, who I am, who everyone else is, or any of that nonsense.  I suppose that makes it faithful to classic dota =\

Not giving up on HoN since the only two people I know who play these kinds of games play HoN over LoL, but I'm not feeling so hot for HoN right now.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 17, 2009)

HoN is just funner to play. LoL feels alot more broken than HoN and most people just want to play a fresh DotA, which HoN basically is. You get used to the character models and such after a few games. The terribads you just have to keep a banlist of. Lots of baddies and shit talkers. I remember playing a 2 hour game 4v5 we had 4 and they had mega creeps on us, but we were slowly bding their towers. They finally ended up winning and they were talking mad shit how we sucked etc. I'm personally loving the brazil players.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 17, 2009)

I've played a few more games and the initial  of mine has worn off, but I'm aching to play LoL right now and not HoN which says something.

SOMEONE WILL GET THE AXE.


----------



## dandyman (Dec 17, 2009)

Started playing HoN again with few friends but it's still inferior to DotA. The biggest problem is that this is too easy. People don't know how to lasthit or deny. Today my cs was 80/30 with rooftrellen(can't remember the name on hon) on 20 minutes against ranged hero.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 18, 2009)

whatur said:


> Started playing HoN again with few friends but it's still inferior to DotA. *The biggest problem is that this is too easy. People don't know how to lasthit or deny. Today my cs was 80/30 with rooftrellen(can't remember the name on hon) on 20 minutes against ranged hero. *



Because everyone on DotA knows how to amirite?

I do think the metagame is inferior, but since I don't even intend to play in elitist matches it doesn't matter to begin with.

The main reason people are liking HoN is because of the graphics and the somewhat updated matchmaking system.


----------



## dandyman (Dec 19, 2009)

Jotun said:


> Because everyone on DotA knows how to amirite?
> 
> I do think the metagame is inferior, but since I don't even intend to play in elitist matches it doesn't matter to begin with.
> 
> The main reason people are liking HoN is because of the graphics and the somewhat updated matchmaking system.


Well compared to what I've been playing mostly (BattleNet pubs(nordic) and LAN-party) the average players are way better compared to HoN. Ofc there are those who don't know shit about these games in both of them but in DotA you don't see them _that_ often (even though all the "good players" like to bash pubs). But it's allright since HoN is a new game and there are propably a lot of people who haven't played dota before playing HoN.

Well considering the recent chances in DotA's metagame (people like to farm more, or atleast the asians do), it's good to see a different playing style in HoN. Though, I think ganking is still quite popular in DotA.

I have to agree HoN's server/friends-system is way better than BattleNet's. But while HoN is better looking it has it's problem because sometimes you get really confused in teamfights because of all the massive effects flying around.

Overall, I think HoN's not that bad. Just need to wait few months that most of the players get a grip of the new game to make matches more enjoyable. 

Ps. Import meepo please. 
PPS. My nick is dandyman. Add me to your friends if you like.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 20, 2009)

You get confused at first, but you get used to the models with time. The pubs on USW/USE battlenet are exactly the same as the general HoN game, if not worse. Of course the private lan channels and what not are going to have better players, when ranked matches come out on HoN it will be the same thing. I don't think I plan on buying HoN, hoping Icefrogs Valve team can come up with something. If not, I will most likely just be playing FFXIV anyways.


----------



## dandyman (Jan 5, 2010)

Having some hot 'n spicy mexican hon action with grimmjow atm. So far so good.


----------



## dandyman (Jan 12, 2010)

New update out. Devourer sure looks sexy.


----------



## Fulcata (Jan 12, 2010)

Munken said:


> scout? imba?



It's okay, he's a scrub. He'll learn eventually that Scout is the single worst character in the game.


----------



## Munken (Jan 12, 2010)

slither buffs, fuck yes


----------



## dandyman (Jan 14, 2010)

Slither was made ridicilous this version. S2 haven't got a clue on hero balance seriously. It's understandable that they wan't to make cool heroes because engine allows more complicated skills but they are overdoing it. Not single one of the S2's own hero is in balance. You can import any of them into dota and they would be permabanned/firstpicked every game.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jan 26, 2010)

BLACKSMITH IS OVER 9000!@!@!


----------



## Beelzejow (Jan 26, 2010)

_I'M A STONE THROW AWAY!_


----------



## dandyman (Feb 2, 2010)

You wan't to buff Glacius? You wan't to nerf Deadwood? TOO BAD


----------



## Munken (Feb 2, 2010)

what's your psr whatur


----------



## dandyman (Feb 4, 2010)

Munken said:


> what's your psr whatur


I'm not sure, probably 1630-1640. I've lost like 15-17 of the last 20 game I've played. It doesn't really matter how good of player you are in public games. If you don't have 4 mates playing with you it's really a matter of luck if you win or not. 

Though once we won 3v5 with my mates (even after one our raxes were down) by superior teamplay.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Mar 25, 2010)

MATCHMAKING + NEW INTERFACE

On an unrelated note, someone gifted me the retail version of HoN :ho


----------



## Beelzejow (Mar 25, 2010)

_Matchmaking is buggy and I hear it sticks you with 1300 EM scrubs.

I had to manually edit and fix via coding all of my Mods for HoN, it took hours. _


----------



## Beelzejow (Mar 26, 2010)

_Just had 4 games in a row with MM, won every one of them and it seems very balanced, actually.

I virtually destroyed every game, outplayed everyone of them, especially me being CD and lvling Conduit first, getting FB on a Devourer who thought he could fuck me up at top rune. _


----------



## dandyman (May 17, 2010)

HoN has gone retail, new dev heroes are awesome/imba. I hope they get balanced and imported asap.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (May 20, 2010)

I love how scrubs who have never even played HoN/Dota spend $30 on fucking retail.


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 20, 2010)

dat funnai


----------



## dandyman (May 22, 2010)

1.01 is out.

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Version 1.0.1
> -------------
> 
> Matchmaking
> ...







Balphagore playable (not a dev hero anymore) and... *FUCK YEAH PUCK IMPORTED*


----------



## Shirō Kazami (May 22, 2010)

Bloodhunter finally doesn't get juked with Blood Sense on anymore.

FUCK YEAH


----------



## Beelzejow (May 22, 2010)

_They still fucked up with Nome's.

It's 100% useless now - they need to add the regen back but increase the price or make a mana tube for the cost, rather than a recipe._


----------



## dandyman (May 22, 2010)

Grimmjow Jaegerjaquez said:


> _They still fucked up with Nome's.
> 
> It's 100% useless now - they need to add the regen back but increase the price or make a mana tube for the cost, rather than a recipe._


It's still basically core on SR. One of the few heroes I even made it before the nerf. Though, it's also good on jera and accu.

And I don't mind the lowered recipe cost. Support heroes taking less farm from the carries is always a good thing.


----------



## Beelzejow (May 22, 2010)

dandyman said:


> It's still basically core on SR. One of the few heroes I even made it before the nerf. Though, it's also good on jera and accu.
> 
> And I don't mind the lowered recipe cost. Support heroes taking less farm from the carries is always a good thing.



_It's core on SR/DS/Accur but the mana regen was mostly so they could spam heals/shields in team battles, now they can't really do that.  It's just a shit item... they need to change it back, seriously._


----------



## dandyman (May 22, 2010)

Grimmjow Jaegerjaquez said:


> _It's core on SR/DS/Accur but the mana regen was mostly so they could spam heals/shields in team battles, now they can't really do that.  It's just a shit item... they need to change it back, seriously._


Yeah it sucks but this is S2 we are talking about.


----------



## dandyman (Jun 14, 2010)

1.0.3 out. Rexxar ported (tundra).


----------



## Mrcheesecake54 (Jun 14, 2010)

Played it sometimes at a friend´s place. I don´t think it compares to the original DotA, as this is much more noobfriendly. By noobfriendly I mean, there are suggestions to every hero ingame, this was the entire challenge, and what made DotA interesting. And alot of heroes have become serverly imbalanced and they just changed their names and some tweaks here and there.


----------



## dandyman (Jun 14, 2010)

Mrcheesecake54 said:


> Played it sometimes at a friend?s place. I don?t think it compares to the original DotA, as this is much more noobfriendly. By noobfriendly I mean, there are suggestions to every hero ingame, this was the entire challenge, and what made DotA interesting. And alot of heroes have become serverly imbalanced and they just changed their names and some tweaks here and there.


Atleast you wont have leavers in 90% of your games in HoN.


----------

